# Getting wet : Any effects?



## will (Jan 20, 2011)

This is general so I think it's ok to post it here. Anyway, I was just thinking, is there any "bad effect" in case our precious scorpions or tarantulas got wet while misting their enclosure? 

As much as possible I'm avoiding my species to get wet but I noticed that when I mist the enclosure, sometimes, it can't be avoided. Not directly but the small particles caused by the "cloud of water" sometimes reach my pets.

Please enlighten me. Advanced thanks for informative replies and thanks Arachnoboards!


----------



## Kaimetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

will said:


> This is general so I think it's ok to post it here. Anyway, I was just thinking, is there any "bad effect" in case our precious scorpions or tarantulas got wet while misting their enclosure?
> 
> As much as possible I'm avoiding my species to get wet but I noticed that when I mist the enclosure, sometimes, it can't be avoided. Not directly but the small particles caused by the "cloud of water" sometimes reach my pets.
> 
> Please enlighten me. Advanced thanks for informative replies and thanks Arachnoboards!


I'm not sure that the vertebrate forum is the right place to ask about arachnids lol.  Cladistically this is probably the least appropriate place!

I doubt your going to harm tropical species of tarantulas or scorpions by accidently spraying them directly.  Although i'm sure that tarantulas won't like it at all, keep in mind a tarantulas body is very sensitive, almost like their entire body is an ear drum, thats how they feel whats going on around them.  So for that reason they probably won't like it, but i doubt your going to drown them.


----------



## will (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry if I hit the wrong section. I was looking for something like "general discussions" since my concern involves both scorpions and tarantulas. 

But for what it's worth, thanks for the gentle reminder and for the informative reply. 

I think I'll look for alternative solution on misting. If I didn't found any, then my last resort is get a bit wider enclosure so that only part of it will be misted. Thanks a lot Kaimetsu and thanks Arachnoboards.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jan 20, 2011)

no problems w/ misting if you have good ventilation.  some species require misting and/or some form of moisture or they will die.


----------



## Crysta (Jan 20, 2011)

will said:


> Oh, I'm sorry if I hit the wrong section. I was looking for something like "general discussions" since my concern involves both scorpions and tarantulas.
> 
> But for what it's worth, thanks for the gentle reminder and for the informative reply.
> 
> I think I'll look for alternative solution on misting. If I didn't found any, then my last resort is get a bit wider enclosure so that only part of it will be misted. Thanks a lot Kaimetsu and thanks Arachnoboards.


Just pour some water directly on the sub or use a needle thing.


----------



## Moltar (Jan 21, 2011)

Misting is generally overrated as a method for moistening substrate. The water just sits on the surface and quickly evaporates, the humidity doesn't last. It _is_ a good method for providing water for arboreal spiders though.

Like Crysta said, just pour water directly into the substrate or use a syringe/baster/flavor injector. T's and scorps won't be harmed by spritzing them but they tend not to like it and may want to harm _you_ for doing it.


----------

